# Constipated after surgery?



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

My little one had a knee surgery on Sunday. I picked her up on Monday evening and she hasn't had a bowel movement... Is this normal ? Is there anything I can do to help her or should I take her to emerg?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that it's normal for a dog to not go to the bathroom for awhile after surgery. The anesthetic affects all of their organs, including their bowels and bladder. I don't know what the normal amount of time is until they go though. Has she been eating and drinking? Is she peeing? I know that someone else on here was asking about this recently, so hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Start her on some canned pumpkin. They love and it works great


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

pure canned pumpkin ( not pie filling ) or squash will help get her going....hope your little one is feeling better soon.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, anesthesia last for a while causing constipation. When I had Midgie spayed, she had constipation & I believe it was a few days before she had a first bowel movement after the surgery. Pumpkin is a good choice or coconut oil. If she doesn't go by Friday, I probably would call the vet. How she acting otherwise?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good advice from the girls.

Here hoping for a poop!


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

She is acting okay. Doesn't seem to be in pain. Thank you guys so much I just picked up some see if it works. She is a picky water so hopefully


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

She wouldn't eat it so I basically shoved some in her mouth hopefully it works


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

